# Naughty words



## HispanicCausingPanic

haha this is off topic and anything anyone mentions, but i was having an arguement with one of my Chileanos amigos and i wanted to know if Puto, Maricon, Cabron and Puta were swear words in our language. Obrigado


----------



## olivinha

_In Brazilian Portuguese:_
_Puto_ and _puta_. We have the same words in portuguese, however, unlike _puta_, I am not sure if _puto_ is really a common insult in Spanish. Well, I am not sure _puto_ is an insult at all. Now, _filho/a da puta_ is another story...(_Puto_ and _puta _can be also used to express anger. I am really furious or I'm fuming: Estou muito puta. He is really mad at the her: Ele está muito puto com ela.)
_Maricón_: veado, bicha.
_Cabrón_: Sacana, safado, patife.
O


----------



## Outsider

HispanicCausingPanic said:


> haha this is off topic and anything anyone mentions, but i was having an arguement with one of my Chileanos amigos and i wanted to know if Puto, Maricon, Cabron and Puta were swear words in our language.


Não entendo muito bem se a sua pergunta é acerca do espanhol ou do português. É óbvio que _maricón_ e _cabrón_ não são palavras portuguesas, mas têm cognatos de sentido parecido.

puto: puto
maricón: mariconço
cabrón: cabrão
puta: puta​Uma nota sobre _puto_: no Brasil, é geralmente uma palavra de sentido depreciativo que significa "homossexual", mas em Portugal significa "menino", e não é depreciativa.


----------



## Benvindo

HispanicCausingPanic said:


> haha this is off topic and anything anyone mentions, but i was having an arguement with one of my Chileanos amigos and i wanted to know if Puto, Maricon, Cabron and Puta were swear words in our language. Obrigado


 
- - - - 
Olá!
_Puto_ and _puta_ do exist in Brazilian Portuguese, meaning male and female prostitutes, respectively (_puta_ is the choice word to describe the female prostitute). But _puto_, as far as I know, also means just "kid" in European Portuguese, though I don't know how frequent its usage is.
In Brazil, we have these popular expressions incorporating puto:
- _estar/ficar puto (da vida),_ and its variation _~ (nas calças), _both meaning "to be, to get extremely angry, enraged, mad (at somebody or something)". Ex. "Ficou puto (da vida) com o que o chefe lhe disse."
Maricón and cabrón do not exist in PT, but a Brazilian, on hearing them, might get the sense. Their PT equivalents, if I'm not wrong, would be: _bicha, viado, veado, boiola, maricas, mariquinha_ (and many other words), for a male homosexual, and _chifrudo_, _corno,_ _cornudo_ (corno and chifre = horn) for a man that has been cheated by his lover/wife (don't know/remember the word in English, could you tell me?).
Hope it helps! 
BV


----------



## jazyk

> for a man that has been cheated by his lover/wife (don't know/remember the word in English, could you tell me?).


Very rare _cuckold._


----------



## HispanicCausingPanic

haha thanks alot this helped. i supose it is more slang then the proper grammer so therefore mariconco can be portuguese aswell as in some cases maricon and the others. obrgiado!


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> Very rare _cuckold._


Cuckold: I love this word. It's so funny, specially the way it's pronounced.
But I would not say it is _very rare_, and albeit not so much used anymore, it's all over Middle and Early Modern English literature. 

Anyway (and back to the subject), I think nowadays _cabrón_ lost this nuance of a consenting cuckold, and became just a very offensive word equivalent to _asshole_, for example.
O


----------



## MOC

Benvindo said:


> - - - -
> But _puto_, as far as I know, also *only* means "kid" in European Portuguese, though I don't know how frequent its usage is.


 
Just as frequently as "kid" in english.

About "Cabrón" and "maricón" I would translate it as "cabrão" and "maricão" which is the way it's said back home, although "cabrão" isn't used frequently there.


----------



## Vanda

I wonder if the cabron expression could be replaced by our Northeastern _cabra da peste! _Nordestinos de plantão, o que vocês dizem?


----------



## Zahrah

Actually "Puto" means "kid" and it´s quite often used in Portugal. Beyond "puto" we also use "chavalo".


----------



## edupa

olivinha said:


> Cuckold: I love this word. It's so funny, specially the way it's pronounced.
> But I would not say it is _very rare_, and albeit not so much used anymore, it's all over Middle and Early Modern English literature.
> 
> Anyway (and back to the subject), I think nowadays _cabrón_ lost this nuance of a consenting cuckold, and became just a very offensive word equivalent to _asshole_, for example.
> O


 

Just my 2 cents,

'Cuckold' is just not a good word to use in English today. Virtually nobody will have a clue what you mean. At least in the US of A, you'll lose people if you use that word.

No such word as _cornudo_ in English, "I'm afraid" _--_ which is not at all to say that there ain't a whole lot of' em out there.



Abraços


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Uma nota sobre _puto_: no Brasil, é geralmente uma palavra de sentido depreciativo que significa "homossexual", mas em Portugal significa "menino", e não é depreciativa.


 
Eu diria que _*em algumas partes*_ do Brasil, sobretudo no Nordeste. Me corrijam se eu estiver errado.

Aqui em São Paulo, a palavra puto é somente usada nas expressões idiomáticas discutidas por Benvindo ('ficar puto da vida', etc). Um homem que se prostitui, aqui em são Paulo pelo menos, é um 'michê' -- não um 'puto'.

Às expressões que Benvindo mostrou com 'puto' eu acrescentaria a seguinte:

"Estar sem um *puto* no bolso" -_ To not have a penny in one's pocket._

Abraços


----------



## olivinha

edupa said:


> Just my 2 cents,
> 
> 'Cuckold' is just not a good word to use in English today. Virtually nobody will have a clue what you mean. At least in the US of A, you'll lose people if you use that word.
> 
> No such word as _cornudo_ in English, "I'm afraid" _--_ which is not at all to say that there ain't a whole lot of' em out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços


 
Hi, Edupa.
Ok, cuckold is not to be used as an insult anymore. But to say that virturally nobody knows what it means is a bit farfetched and condescending. It was precisely in the US where I learned this word, along with many of us English and non-English majors. But anyway, that's off the topic.
O


----------



## edupa

olivinha said:


> Hi, Edupa.
> Ok, cockold is not to be used as an insult anymore. But to say that virturally nobody knows what it means is a bit farfetched and condescending. It was precisely in the US where I learned this word.
> O


 

Hi, Olivinha

I'm just stating the facts.

I'll tell you what: try using 'cuckold' on the next 100 North Americans you come along and then follow us up on it. I can't wait to see the stats on this one.


----------



## olivinha

I don't need to as I never had a problem when I used that word before. Really.
Now you try googling it.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> I wonder if the cabron expression could be replaced by our Northeastern _cabra da peste! _Nordestinos de plantão, o que vocês dizem?


Literally, _cabrão/cabrón _means cuckold, as Olivinha said, that is a man whose wife cheats on him, in other words the same as _corno_. But of course these words are rarely if ever used literally, nowadays. It's just a garden variety insult.



			
				MOC said:
			
		

> About "Cabrón" and "maricón" I would translate it as "cabrão" and "maricão" which is the way it's said back home, although "cabrão" isn't used frequently there.


That's interesting, MOC, because I'd never heard _maricão_ before (_mariconço_ is rare, too), but I hear _cabrão_ a lot. More regional variation, I guess.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Literally, _cabrão/cabrón _means cuckold, as Olivinha said, that is a man whose wife cheats on him, in other words the same as _corno_. But of course these words are rarely if ever used literally, nowadays. It's just a garden variety insult.


I don't mean to be picky here, Out, but what I said was: 





> nowadays _cabrón_ lost this nuance of a consenting cuckold, and became just a very offensive word equivalent to _asshole_, for example.


In other words, I do NOT think that _cuckold_ is a good translation for _cabrón_, as it is used nowadays. I'd go for bastard, asshole, etc.
O


----------



## Outsider

Yes, I think you're right. People are much more likely to say _corno_, when they mean cuckold.


----------



## Benvindo

Aqui em São Paulo, a palavra puto é somente usada nas expressões idiomáticas discutidas por Benvindo ('ficar puto da vida', etc). Um homem que se prostitui, aqui em são Paulo pelo menos, é um 'michê' -- não um 'puto'.
- - - -
Por aqui as duas palavras são reconhecidas e usadas com esse significado! Achei interessante, porque eu também moro na região da capital... Será que podemos falar de uma pequena diferença de uso entre regiões próximas de SP? A diferença é que, nestas vizinhanças, michê é uma palavra muito mais "chique", se é que se pode dizer assim, enquanto "puto" é bem mais rampeira e escrachada, para não dizer ofensiva.
Lembrei de um outro uso popular de _puta_: como uma espécie de adjetivo, invariável, que só pode ser anteposto ao substantivo, com o significado de "grande", "enorme", "ótimo", _baita_, alguma coisa assim: "O Santos tinha um _puta_ time, um _baita_ time no início dos anos 70." O interessante é que a inversão não é possível: não se pode dizer "_era um time puta_" ou "_era um time baita_"...
BV


----------



## Outsider

Engraçado, é como _de puta madre_ em espanhol.


----------



## MOC

Benvindo said:


> Lembrei de um outro uso popular de _puta_: como uma espécie de adjetivo, invariável, que só pode ser anteposto ao substantivo, com o significado de "grande", "enorme", "ótimo", _baita_, alguma coisa assim: "O Santos tinha um _puta_ time, um _baita_ time no início dos anos 70." O interessante é que a inversão não é possível: não se pode dizer "_era um time puta_" ou "_era um time baita_"...
> BV


 
Em relação a esse regionalismo tenho a certeza que já foi discutido noutro tópico, porque no norte de Portugal é muito comum usar-se muito coloquialmente "puta" exactamente com esse sentido também de "grande", "enorme" com a diferença que se adiciona "de um(a)". 
Exemplos: "O Santos tinha uma puta *duma* equipa". 
"O João tem um puto *dum *carro".

Cheguei também à conclusão que isto era um regionalismo nesse outro tópico (que não me lembro agora qual) visto que vários portugueses nunca tinham sequer ouvido isto.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> Engraçado, é como _de puta madre_ em espanhol.


Isso mesmo. "O Santos tinha um puta time" é o equivalente exato de "Santos tenía un equipo de puta madre."


----------



## edupa

Benvindo said:


> Aqui em São Paulo, a palavra puto é somente usada nas expressões idiomáticas discutidas por Benvindo ('ficar puto da vida', etc). Um homem que se prostitui, aqui em são Paulo pelo menos, é um 'michê' -- não um 'puto'.
> - - - -
> Por aqui as duas palavras são reconhecidas e usadas com esse significado! Achei interessante, porque eu também moro na região da capital... Será que podemos falar de uma pequena diferença de uso entre regiões próximas de SP? A diferença é que, nestas vizinhanças, michê é uma palavra muito mais "chique", se é que se pode dizer assim, enquanto "puto" é bem mais rampeira e escrachada, para não dizer ofensiva.
> Lembrei de um outro uso popular de _puta_: como uma espécie de adjetivo, invariável, que só pode ser anteposto ao substantivo, com o significado de "grande", "enorme", "ótimo", _baita_, alguma coisa assim: "O Santos tinha um _puta_ time, um _baita_ time no início dos anos 70." O interessante é que a inversão não é possível: não se pode dizer "_era um time puta_" ou "_era um time baita_"...
> BV


 

Interessante. Realmente eu NUNCA usei, tampouco ouvi, 'puto' sendo usado aqui em SP para se referir a um michê. E olha que não gosto de usar NUNCA quando se trata de língua!

Não me surpreenderá se eu estiver errado, estando numa região com quase 20 milhões de falantes.

Vou "averiguar"!



Abraços


----------



## edupa

Dom Casmurro said:


> Isso mesmo. "O Santos tinha um puta time" é o equivalente exato de "Santos tenía un equipo de puta madre."


 
Ao que me consta, a palavra 'puta' usada nesta acepção de adjetivo é uma coisa mais de São Paulo. Me corrijam se eu estiver errado.

Alguns conhecidos de Salvaor já me chamaram a atenção para o quanto demorou para eles se acostumarem ao uso de 'puta' aqui em São Paulo. 

Pra se ter uma idéia, até mesmo em ambientes mais formais, como numa reunião de negócios, é OK usar 'puta' como adjetivo aqui em São Paulo. (executamos uma 'puta' campanha; foi um 'puta' sucesso, etc)

Só a título de curiosidade: eu respondi aos meus conhecidos soteropolitanos dizendo como me chama atenção o modo como a palavra 'porra' é praticamente uma "vírgula" em Salvador.



Abraços


----------



## Dom Casmurro

edupa said:


> Ao que me consta, a palavra 'puta' usada nesta acepção de adjetivo é uma coisa mais de São Paulo. Me corrijam se eu estiver errado.


É comum no Rio também.


----------

